# Us - Kcmo/kck



## WyzardWhately (Nov 14, 2006)

I recently moved here from the city, and I'm looking to put together or work my way into a good solid group.  I've got one guy I know well up in Gladstone who is interested.

It looks right now like we'd end up playing on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Fair notice:  We've historically been pretty gonzo about what our games, and it's highly unlikely that anything like standard D&D 3.x will occur at our table.  System and setting are negotiable, as are how 'serious' the game will be.  That all depends on our group's eventual composition.

In any case - thanks for your interest.


----------

